# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Met een aangepaste voeding kun je pijnlijke aften voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

*Met een aangepaste voeding kun je pijnlijke aften voorkomen*

Iedereen van ons heeft al wel eens te kampen met pijnlijke aften. Deze kleine witte of geelachtige zweertjes komen meestal voor in je mond, op de binnenkant van je wangen, op je tong en je tandvlees. Aften zijn vrij onschuldig, maar wel erg pijnlijk. Met een aangepaste voeding kun je ontstaan van deze kleine mondzweertjes voorkomen of de symptomen ervan verzachten.

Dé oorzaak voor het ontstaan van deze aften is nog niet bekend. Een oppervlakige beschadiging van je mondslijmvlies als gevolg van bijvoorbeeld bijten op je wang of je tong, tandenpoetsen met een te harde borstel, afgebroken tanden of het eten van pikante gerechten zijn meestal de aanleiding tot het ontstaan van aften. Die kunnen verzweren en daar kan een gebrekkige mondhyghiëne verantwoordelijk voor zijn. Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek toonde aan dat aften ook erfelijk kunnen zijn. Vast staat immers dat aften in sommige families veel meer voorkomen dan in andere. Een verminderde weerstand is een andere oorzaak. Neem je bijvoorbeeld geneesmiddelen die je immuumsysteem onderdrukken (cytostatica) dan loop je een groter risico. Bloedarmoede, een gebrek aan ijzer en vitamines B6 en B12 en aandoeningen als aids, de Ziekte van Beçet, coeliaki, de ziekte van Crohn zijn andere veel voorkomende oorzaken. Aften zijn niet leeftijdsgebonden maar komen wel meer voor bij pubers en bij vrouwen. Bij vrouwen treden ze dan meestal op tijdens een bepaalde periode van hun menstruatiecyclus. Wetenschappers raken er meer en meer van overtuigd de vrouwelijke hormonen daar heel wat mee te maken hebben. Stress kan eveneens aan de basis liggen van het ontstaan van aften.

*Gemakkelijk herkenbaar*
Aften zijn gemakkelijk herkenbaar aan de kleine witte of geelachtige zweertjes. Deze zijn meestal niet groter dan een halve centimeter doorsnede, in uitzonderlijke gevallen kunnen ze tot één centimeter groot worden. Aften zijn erg gevoelig bij aanraking, bij bewegen van het aangetaste slijmvlies, maar ook wanneer een aft in contact komt met voedsel en dan vooral met pikant gekruide voeding.

*Tips om symptomen van aften te verzachten:* 
Aften komen meestal voor op de binnenkant van je wangen, je tong, lippen en je tandvlees en zijn wit of geelachtig van kleur

• *Voeding:* niet alleen pittig gekruide voeding maar te zuur en te warm voedsel vermijden.
• *Mondspoelingen:* spoel enkele keren per dag je mond met zout water. Dat verzacht de pijn en de onaangename prikkeling.
• *Ontsmettende middelen:* ontsmettende zalf, gel mondbaden, pilletjes en zuigtabletten verkleinen je risico op bijkomende infecties en vergemakkelijken je herstelperiode.
• *Vitamines:* aften ontstaan meestal als gevolg van een verminderde weerstand. Vitamines van de B en C- familie kunnen aften voorkomen. Vooral vlees, vis, orgaanvlees (niertjes, lever) en zuivelproducten zijn rijk aan vitamine B. Groenten en fruit zijn de belangrijkste leveranciers van vitamine C.
•* Dokter*: raadpleeg je huisdokter wanneer de aften na drie weken niet zijn verdwenen.

Extra tips van de homeopaat

Er zijn ook heel wat kruiden die de pijn en de irritatie van aften kunnen verzachten:.../...

Lees verder...

----------

